# Real Company?-----Or Scam?



## Bearcarver (Jul 13, 2010)

Has anyone ever bought & received anything from the internet company "Meat Processing Products.com"??

Here:

http://www.meatprocessingproducts.com/lem838.html

My son ordered a 5 pound LEM sausage stuffer with some other little goodies, as a present for a "Bearcarver" you might know. That was on June 29, 2 weeks ago. Today he tried to track it, and it said, "Warehouse pending". He thinks that might be a stalling tactic, trying to drag it out for 30 days, so he can't get his PayPal money back. He told me to ask you guys what you know about that company.

He also tried to call, and every time he selects an extension, like "Sales" or "Previous order", he gets a recording saying, "I'm sorry, we can't complete your call as dialed". They have not yet replied to his email either.

Sounds fishy to me too.

Did anyone ever order from them?

If so, did you get what you ordered?

How long?

Any other problems?

Thanks Guys,

Bearcarver


----------



## harryho (Jul 13, 2010)

First things first..........he should file a claim in Paypal before he gets too close to the refund deadline in Paypal and simply pursue it.

If the company replies, then he can give them another week and if he still doesn't receive anything after another week, he can reopen the claim as ask for a full refund.


----------



## meateater (Jul 13, 2010)

Anytime a company doesn't respond the flag goes up for me. I stick to Amazon.com myself. You could always contact LEM direct and ask them about there status with that Co.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 13, 2010)

meateater said:


> Anytime a company doesn't respond the flag goes up for me. I stick to Amazon.com myself. You could always contact LEM direct and ask them about there status with that Co.


I'll pass that on to my son----Thanks.

They had the one with the steel gears, and they had the best price, yet not so much better that it made it look unlikely.

I actually searched it, picked it, and gave my son the link.

Bear

 


harryho said:


> First things first..........he should file a claim in Paypal before he gets too close to the refund deadline in Paypal and simply pursue it.
> 
> If the company replies, then he can give them another week and if he still doesn't receive anything after another week, he can reopen the claim as ask for a full refund.


Good suggestion, I'll pass that on too.

Thanks,

Bear

*Now has anyone ever dealt with them before?????*

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 14, 2010)

I gotta bump this.

There must be someone out there who has dealt with this company.

Here is a link to their site:

http://www.meatprocessingproducts.com/lem838.html

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 14, 2010)

meateater said:


> Anytime a company doesn't respond the flag goes up for me. I stick to Amazon.com myself. You could always contact LEM direct and ask them about there status with that Co.


Meateater,

Got ahold of LEM. They said they haven't had problems with that company, but don't see my son's order in their wholesale list to that company. They took my info & are looking into it. After two weeks, the tracking shouldn't say "Warehouse Pending". LEM also said that stuff is in stock, so it wouldn't be backordered.

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 14, 2010)

Bear, the 5# stuffer sold by Grizzly is the same as the ones with the steel gears.  You can buy one there and buy the replacement steel gears and still be cheaper than most others. 

I have heard a lot of people who have used the one from Grizzly for years and had no problem with the Nylon Gears, but if you do the Steel ones for LEM fit them.

Grizzly Stuffer $72.95

http://grizzly.com/products/5-lb-Vertical-Sausage-Stuffer-SS/H6252

LEM Metal Gears $29.70

http://www.lemproducts.com/product/4015/Vertical_Stuffer_Parts


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 14, 2010)

Bear you might be interested in this.  It looks to me like it is a home business and is probably using a Drop Shipper.

The domain has only been active since March 2009 and it looks like a Yahoo Store Hosting.

It also doesn't show who is the owner just where it is registered so it has the owner info hidden with a private registration.

[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]WHOIS information for * meatprocessingproducts.com *:
[/font]

```
[Querying whois.verisign-grs.com][whois.verisign-grs.com]Whois Server Version 2.0Domain names in the .com and .net domains can now be registeredwith many different competing registrars. Go to http://www.internic.netfor detailed information.   Domain Name: MEATPROCESSINGPRODUCTS.COM   Registrar: ENOM, INC.   Whois Server: whois.enom.com   Referral URL: http://www.enom.com   Name Server: YNS1.YAHOO.COM   Name Server: YNS2.YAHOO.COM   Status: clientTransferProhibited   Updated Date: 26-feb-2010   Creation Date: 10-mar-2009   Expiration Date: 10-mar-2011
```


----------



## scarbelly (Jul 14, 2010)

Bear

I tried for 2 weeks calling them every day to reach someone in sales and they NEVER answered their phone - their price for the stuffer was the best I could find but with no human to talk to I had to finally rule them out -


----------



## pandemonium (Jul 14, 2010)

After reading about people breaking the nylon gears and me also worrying about them I bought the grizzly and i really dont see how you could break them? its not like your turning the handle at a high speed, you are only turning at a slow speed, you just have to pay attention when you get to the bottom,  and im not sure that they would break easy from bottoming it out? its not hard. and i read you can replace the gears with the lem ones unlike the northern tool stuffer.


----------



## nwdave (Jul 14, 2010)

I jsut checked my email folder that keeps track of all my ON-Line orders and related messages.  I have an order with this company dating back to Jan 2010 for some insta cure #1.  Order was satisfactory.  So, at least in Jan they were viable.  Maybe the economy caught up with them.  BUT with such terrible relations, they're off my list now.  That's all it takes.  There are far too many other companies vying for my dollar to put up with this type of disservice.  Sorry for your problems, but another vote for the Grizzly.  Thanks to Beer-B-Q for the link for the steel gears.  I'll get them for a just in case situation.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 14, 2010)

Thank you all for your input.

Still haven't heard from that company, but LEM called back & said that they talked to "Meat Processing Products", and the order has been found, and my son's order will be shipped today or tomorrow by UPS directly from LEM. So I guess everything will be alright, however if something changes I will go the way of Paul (Beer-B-Q), and order the Grizzly. I had a lot of Grizzly's equipment in my cabinet shop---Jointer, Bandsaw, Spindle Sander, Grinder, Drill Press, Air Compressor, Shaper with Power Feeder, Lathe, Table Saw, and Dust Collector-----All Cheap (Taiwan) but worked surprisingly very good.

Thanks again,

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 14, 2010)

LEM must have woke them up. Just got this:


> On behalf of Meat Processing Products we would like to apologize for the delay in shipping your order. Your order is being shipped to you directly from the manufacturer. The manufacturer's normal order processing time is 2 to 3 business days from the order date before shipment. Unfortunately, there were some additional delays in this case due to our mistake, for which we do apologize. The manufacturer will be shipping your order today.
> 
> Once your order is shipped, the transit time will be 3 to 4 business days to most parts of the US. We will send you a shipment notification email with your tracking number when your order is shipped.
> 
> ...


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Jul 14, 2010)

Way to Bear!!  GRRRRRROOOOOOOWL!!! Tare em up!

SOB


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 14, 2010)

Glad you called LEM and they helped you out it sounds like they at least set Meat Processing Products   right on your order but you can bet theres no way I'd order anything from Meat Processing Products   after your experience with them


----------



## chefrob (Jul 14, 2010)

good to see it's sorted out........


----------



## ak1 (Jul 14, 2010)

Good to hear it's all sorted out bear! 

Can't wait to see some new Q!


----------



## meateater (Jul 14, 2010)

Good deal Bear! Glad ya got it all straightened out.


----------



## duck killer 1 (Jul 14, 2010)

glad to hear you got it straightened out bear! the thing about Internet ordering that freaks me out is how anonymous it is. for instance the reply you got doesn't have a persons name on it, just the name of the company. seems fishy to me.


----------



## culpepersmoke (Oct 25, 2010)

Bear,

Let us know what the resolve of this issue is after you recieve your stuff. I've never done business with them but it was one of the web sites I was looking at for a slicer.

Thanks


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 25, 2010)

CulpeperSmoke said:


> Bear,
> 
> Let us know what the resolve of this issue is after you recieve your stuff. I've never done business with them but it was one of the web sites I was looking at for a slicer.
> 
> Thanks


Resolved:

They drop-ship from LEM. I think they are a small home-business. I could never get through to them, so I called LEM.

It was all stuff from LEM.

LEM took care of everything, and even got them to reply to the email they were ignoring.

I got everything within 5 days after contacting LEM.

Bear

Bear


----------



## dirtydusty (Nov 24, 2010)

I wished I had saw this a week ago, I ordered a Lem stuffer from them.  After not having received a confirmation I tried to contact them.  They wouldn't answer the phone or reply to an email.  I finally got a reply, it was very similar to the one posted here, almost word for word.  Guess I sill try to contact Lem now.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 24, 2010)

DirtyDusty said:


> I wished I had saw this a week ago, I ordered a Lem stuffer from them. After not having received a confirmation I tried to contact them. They wouldn't answer the phone or reply to an email. I finally got a reply, it was very similar to the one posted here, almost word for word. Guess I sill try to contact Lem now.


I would definitely contact LEM.

It's a shame they are so much higher than that other outfit.

I felt a little guilty about ordering it from the other place---much cheaper, and then getting LEM to straighten it out.

Maybe they should straighten the other place out for good ????

Bear


----------



## dirtydusty (Nov 24, 2010)

I talked to LEM and the guy had just sent the order today.  They said that they always have problems getting a hold of him too.  They said just don't do business with him anymore.


----------



## the q (Jan 26, 2011)

I ordered item #27801 vegetarian casings from meatprocessing.com They charged me $29.95 for one unit. I received the order and it included a catalog from sausagemaker.com which seems like a good outfit. In the catalog the same product is only $9.99. meatprocessing.com is just selling items from sausagemaker.com catalog and jacking up the price. This is a rip off. I will not use meatprocessing.com ever again, and I recommend that everyone steer clear of them. meatprocessing.com is just another internet scam site.


----------



## bama bbq (Oct 3, 2013)

Aren't these guys a sponsor//advertiser here?


----------



## dls1 (Oct 3, 2013)

Bama BBQ said:


> Aren't these guys a sponsor//advertiser here?


Yes, they are.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 18, 2014)

Bama BBQ said:


> Aren't these guys a sponsor//advertiser here?


I don't believe they were a sponsor when I started this thread, back in July of 2010.

Bear


----------



## big white dog (Oct 22, 2015)

MeatProcessingProducts has the lowest prices, and lots of great reviews on their site. Here's the problem: I bought a Weston Fruit and Wine Press, and had lots of trouble with it, most of all the fact that the rachet mechanism is cheap metal alloy that flakes who knows what sh*t into the juice, spoiling the cider, and perhaps making it toxic (who knows what's in there?)

I contacted the company to return it and they said it was a warranty problem, and they don't take ANY returns on used equipment...if I didn't use it I wouldn't know if it worked, duh!

Anyway they refused to help me, and I contacted Weston, and they were willing to give me a replacement mechanism, but no refund. When I tried to post a negative review on MeatProcessingProducts.com to warn others, I recieved the message "We are currently collecting reviews on this product" and no way to post one. Same with the review of the quality of the service and site in general-no way to post, but they have literally dozens of positive reviews. I'd say yes, that's a scam. I plan to report them to the FTC and would recommend others do the same. Horrible experience.


----------



## hank2000 (Oct 22, 2015)

Glad this thread was reserrected I'm in the market for a stuffed and a meat slicer. I will pay more and go with lem  at least I know they are not a scam


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 22, 2015)

Don't disturb the Bear!!!


----------



## joe black (Oct 22, 2015)

It sounds like they learned their customer service skills from Horizon.


----------



## smokingearl (Oct 22, 2015)

It seems fishy to me that it only lists 15 reviews. all 5 star, with dates from oct 20-22 2015. they do have over 84,000 likes on their facebook page though...


----------



## hank2000 (Oct 28, 2015)

Ok I ordered some stuffing tubes for my #5 grinder before I read this thread. I had no problems with getting my order so take it for what is worth maybe there getting better at filling orders. Or maybe I was just lucky


----------

